# Create Your Own Potato Chip Flavor!



## Foodman (Jul 13, 2006)

I saw this post in another forum...sounds cool!

"Do You Love Potato Chips?, Create Your Own Flavor Online

The Chippery is the first potato chip company to allow chip lovers to create  their own bag of Potato Chips. 

Our chips are delicious and contain no  trans fat. 

Select from a combination of different flavors including:  

Sour Cream & Onion 
Balsamic Vinegar 
Salt 
Pepper  
Basil 
Pesto 
Swiss Cheese 
Blue Cheese 
Ranch 
Cinnamon  
etc. 

Please e-mail tspree15@aol.com for a free e-catalog and 25% off coupon. "


----------

